
Fujitsu announce FX10 supercomputer capable of 23.2 petaflops - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/fujitsu-announce-fx10-supercomputer-capable-of-23-2-petaflops-2011117/
======
partition
This looks like just another computer with a lot of cores. What are the
physically-based arguments against large advances in speed of _serial_
processors besides the cliched "Moore's Law isn't working anymore" semantic
stopsign?

<http://matt.might.net/papers/might2009manycorefad-talk.html>

~~~
dmm
Supercomputers have been massively parallel for decades. They run customized
operating systems, have very expensive interconnects(networks) and entire
teams of programmers work to make applications that are able to use their full
capacity.

These are machines that use millions of dollars of electricity a year. They
aren't really comparable to a laptop with 6 cores.

